
Grace Hopper on Letterman - raganwald
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZOxtURhfEU
======
mustpax

        Letterman: How did you know so much about computers then?
        Hopper: I didn't. It was the first one.
    

What a beautiful tribute to Grace Hopper's pioneering spirit.

~~~
raganwald
I hope I'm not being too sentimental in thinking of her as an über-hacker. She
invented the very first English-like programming language, FLOW-MATIC:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLOW-MATIC>

